# Kelly Olynyk - The steal of the draft



## FortyDaysThree (Oct 16, 2013)

Calling it. This guy can play and he could be another LaMarcus Aldridge type player.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board but that signature is obnoxious.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Change your signature or lock/ban/delete.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like it. Maybe we'll lock/ban/delete you AtLien.


----------



## FortyDaysThree (Oct 16, 2013)

You could have been nice about it ATLien. But, nonetheless I got rid of it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think that the more likely result is that Olynysaurus Rex becomes the next Steve Novak. Which, sadly, might have been as good as they could do under the circumstances.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

FortyDaysThree said:


> You could have been nice about it ATLien. But, nonetheless I got rid of it.


That was ATLien being nice about it. But for some reason you got the approval of R Star...so enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

A weaker, less physical, smarter, less foul prone Tyler Hansbrough. Which in my eyes is actually quite a good player to have on any team in the league.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He lost my approval the minute he removed it.


----------



## FortyDaysThree (Oct 16, 2013)

If it's not against forum rules it is going back up.


----------



## FortyDaysThree (Oct 16, 2013)

R-Star said:


> A weaker, less physical, smarter, less foul prone Tyler Hansbrough. Which in my eyes is actually quite a good player to have on any team in the league.


He has a jumper, unlike Hansbrough, and he actually plays great defense for being a white boy so I think he is already better than the much older Hansbrough.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hear Kelly and I think Kapowski and I remember how she cheated on Zack. That bitch.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha ha. I hate you and even I find that funny.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

FortyDaysThree said:


> If it's not against forum rules it is going back up.


Its not against the rules, but its easier to read threads when people don't have big ass signatures to scroll through.


----------



## FortyDaysThree (Oct 16, 2013)

Atleast Kelly is a man unlike you Adam, it's cooler to be a man and be named like a girl than the other way around.


----------



## FortyDaysThree (Oct 16, 2013)

roux said:


> Its not against the rules, but its easier to read threads when people don't have big ass signatures to scroll through.


My signature is not of a rear end.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well played new guy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FortyDaysThree said:


> Atleast Kelly is a man unlike you Adam, it's cooler to be a man and be named like a girl than the other way around.


My sig is bigger. Get rekt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Now you ruined your original joke.

**** Adam. This is why we don't get along, you and me.


----------



## FortyDaysThree (Oct 16, 2013)

Adam said:


> My sig is bigger. Get rekt.


Somebody's compensating


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate you guys. I have my eye on you new guy.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Q: Are there limits on the size of the image(s) I can put on my sig?
> A: Yes. You may only put one image in your sig. Registered members may post an image no larger than 400x100 pixels. Premium members and site contributors may post an images as large as 450x150 pixels. Your sig must be 75 kilobytes or smaller.


----------



## FortyDaysThree (Oct 16, 2013)

That works.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I wanted the German point guard. There's something about Olynyk that I just can't stand.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The stuff in this thread about the signature is fun.

The reason for the thread, Olynyk, is a poor man's Raef Lafrentz.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> The stuff in this thread about the signature is fun.
> 
> The reason for the thread, Olynyk, is a poor man's Raef Lafrentz.


I've made the Olynyk-LaFrentz comparison in my head before. I'd actually be very happy if Olynyk wound up as good as Raef before his body fell apart. Lafrentz was a bit ahead of his time - a power forward who could shoot 38-40% from three at a decent volume while still doing a respectable job on the boards and not getting killed on D would be a hot commodity in today's league.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

let's not scare the new guy away. Our numbers are dwindling daily.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy LaFrentz sure was awesome...in college.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Boy LaFrentz sure was awesome...in college.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't need to get an all-star out of the thirteenth pick in what's considered to be a bad draft. If the guy winds up a useful rotation player/spot starter it's a success.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Kelly Legend


----------

